# W: LR Lascannon Sponson Armour



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

I need two of these for a land raider I just bought.

LR Lascannon armoured covers

Don't mind trading, or buying them over Paypal.

Many thanks!


----------

